# Buying standing maze stalks



## CenTexSlim (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone buying maze/milo stalks in the field to bale? If so, what are you paying the farmer?

I'm working to lock down a couple hundred acres and just seeing what others are doing on price. I'll be rolling them in 4X bales, probably 4x5.5 to 4x6.

There are some guys that buy straw and bale large squares every year... this year they were paying the farm $8 per bale.

Any thoughts and information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Here I am paying a little over 8 dollars a bale for 5x6 bales of corn stover out of the field.


----------



## CenTexSlim (Apr 22, 2012)

So that is $8 per bale and you bale it, right?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That is correct. About 1100 lb _dry_ bales.


----------

